# UK spouse visa and public benefits



## ColumbusBoy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi All

Have had a lot of good information about the application process for a UK spousal visa in this forum, but I had a few questions about my rather unique situation. I'm a US citizen living in the US MidWest who met my UK spouse in London about six years ago (seems like another century...). Anyway, we were both doctoral graduate students and fell in love. Along the way, we got married in the local courthouse about 4 years ago during one of her trips to the US. We now have two daughters who are both US/UK citizens. Everyone else but me lives in London  

About the UK spousal visa requirements: Since we have children, we have obviously met. We have all the accomodation requirements down pat and I have about $12,000 in savings, with plenty of documentation showing travel and communication with one another that I collected to apply for an immigrant visa for her and kids to come here to the States. We've had a change of heart and think now it is better that I got to live with them in the UK (something about schools in the UK being better than over here...) Am pretty sure, my spouse has much less than I do in savings and she does not have a job since she is still in school and looking after the children. I worked for Citibank until a few months ago and now would like to move to the UK to be with the rest of my family using a UK spousal visa. My questions were:

(a) Since my wife receives income support only during the time she is not in school in London, would that still count against us in getting a spousal visa eventually?

(b) Even though she also receives housing benefit (LHA) for her two bedroom flat, would the fact that my savings are enough to cover our living expenses for 3-6 months mitigate the fact that she receives LHA?

(c) I recently had my driver's license suspended for 90 days since I was silly enough to not check that my insurance had expired 10 days before my traffic stop! I paid a $140 fine as well. It is the only offense I have on my record and the license has since been restored. What effect would this have on my settlement visa application?

If anyone would be so kind as to let me know what their first impressions are, I'd appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## purplexmonday (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey, how did this go? Im in a similar situation, i got a usa visa but my partner and i deicded to stay in the UK. im here with his newborn son and living off income support and housing benefit at the moment, and my fiance in the USA applying for the UK visa. Obviously i cant work with a newborn child, n hope this wont affect our application.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

(deleted - replied to an ancient post!)


----------

